# Charlotte, North Carolina



## bchris02 (Sep 23, 2011)

Anybody else in the queen city?


----------



## Jess726 (Dec 31, 2012)

This thread is a little old but thought I would respond anyways. I don't live in Charlotte but I live in Denver.


----------



## hovis (Jul 15, 2013)

Mount Holly here, right outside of Charlotte to the west.


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

Not Charlotte but Winston-Salem. An hour to the north.


----------



## WillCedar (Feb 25, 2013)

I just moved to Charlotte. I have a lot of family that lives here, but I haven't met anyone new yet.


----------



## smithifiedguy (Jul 19, 2013)

i have an uncle in Charlotte...if he still lives there, though i'm about 20 minutes from columbia, sc


----------

